# whats the diameter of thera band tan tubes?



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

whats the diameter of the inside and outside?


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Tan .062 ID x .031 wall

http://www.thera-band.com/store/products.php?ProductID=27

Outside diameter should be .093


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> Tan .062 ID x .031 wall
> 
> http://www.thera-ban...hp?ProductID=27
> 
> Outside diameter should be .093


yeah that


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

0.093 of what?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

cheese said:


> 0.093 of what?


0.093 of an inch


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I would think .124” or about 1/8” from the information provided. There are two walls, one on each side: .031” + .062” + .031”.


----------

